# Which measuring cup/mixing bowl for lye and oils?



## tiptongrange

I'm just getting started and am about to purchase measuring cups/mixing bowls for the lye and oils. I was going to get either this Anchor Hocking bowl or this Pyrex bowl. But while both have high ratings, the one complaint about both is that they pour poorly—users say they drip down the side and the liquid does not stay within the spout.

Therefore, I'm thinking about getting this glass teapot or this glass pitcher instead, which would make pouring the lye into the oils, and then also pouring the trace into the mold easier. I plan to use a silicon molds with individual soap bars rather than a loaf mold that needs to be sliced afterwards if that makes any difference.

I would get two of these, put the lye in one, the oil in the other then pour the lye into the oil. Have you used any of these products and how have they performed? Do any of these seem to stand out as something to get or something to avoid, or do you have better suggestions?


----------



## Susie

Never use glass or Pyrex to mix lye and water or soap in.  It can develop microscopic cracks that shatter when the heat from the lye and water hits it.  Use stainless steel or plastics that have either a 1 or a 5 in the little triangle on the bottom.  You can get the measuring cups from a dollar store or local big box hardware store(in the painting section).  MUCH cheaper than glass or Pyrex!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYhH20vWxvc[/ame]


----------



## tanglewood

I use these for my lye >  http://www.jefferspet.com/products/stainless-steel-pails
It's a one time purchase as they last forever....awesome price too!


----------



## DeeAnna

What the others have said is pretty much what I do as well. Also, measuring cups as such are not necessary, since your main soaping ingredients (fats, oils, water, lye) need to be measured by weight, not volume. A set of measuring spoons might be helpful however, since some soapers measure the minor additives (clay, color, etc.) by volume.


----------



## Seawolfe

To weigh the lye I use plastic cups that I get for free from work.
I mix the lye into the water into one of these (which are also handy for color mixing and pouring): http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B002YL5ZSU/ref=smi_www_rcolv2_go_smi?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true
For mixing the lye water into the oils I use a largeish plastic paint bucket. 
You'll find what works for you


----------



## Susie

I use one of these for the oils, and one for the lye/water. As stated before, it is a once in a lifetime purchase.(I have one lid I use if I am using it in the crock pot as a double boiler type set up for liquid soaps if I am in a hurry and cook it.)  I measure my dry lye into an old plastic lard or cream cheese tub.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008TXX0K2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## PinkCupcake

I use cheap paint mixing cups from the hardware store for mixing oils and lye. They really are cheap cheap cheap, so I have lots of them in different sizes. I mostly do smaller batches, but if I do something really big, I still mix lye water in a paint cup, and oils in another, but then I combine them in a stainless steel bowl.


----------



## DeeAnna

Oh, and on a related note, I found a really nice heavy weight mixing bowl with handle. It looks similar to the dollar store bowl in the Soaping 101 video (see Susie's post above). The only difference is the handle is a separate piece from the bowl. Simple friction and the weight of the bowl's contents held the handle into place. 

Do not get a bowl like this! If you set the bowl onto the counter with a harder-than-usual bump, the handle could (and did!) come off the bowl. This is unacceptable with pancake batter and would be a disaster with soap batter. Ugh!

Since then, I found this set of three bowls on sale and am much happier with them: http://www.wilton.com/store/site/product.cfm?sku=2103-306

edit: And I use these pitchers in a 32 ounce size for mixing lye water, holding split portions of soap batter, and other general tasks. They are so useful and light, and they pour in a precise stream without dripping, so a few of these (well cleaned of course) have been promoted into general kitchen duty. http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/697766-accu-pour-measuring-pitcher.html


----------



## tiptongrange

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------

